
Bulma – The Most Underrated Framework of the CSS Framework Era - justaashir
Everyone was using a CSS Framework to simplify their work and save their time, Bootstrap was and is King Right Now of the Frameworks Market. Every Institute, Almost Every Tutorial on YouTube was using Bootstrap, Developers were not learning Fundamentals of CSS and using Bootstrap. I was also a beginner at that time, I learned HTML and CSS from W3schools and Lynda. Then I used a lot of floats to make web pages, and kinda like the way.<p>Responsive Design was my next goal, so CSS Framework was the Easiest way for Responsiveness, I tried to read docs and watched Bootstrap Videos but Bootstrap terrified me with lots of classes and inconvenient naming, and I didn&#x27;t like to use bootstrap cause I think every website using Bootstrap looks quite similar it also applies styles on element as defaults, I tried two or more times but didn&#x27;t get Bootstrap in my mind, so I found some alternatives like Foundation and Material, but they were just like Bootstrap. I just wanted to make my site Responsive, and then I found the video of Brad Traversy Skeleton CSS<p>I loved Skeleton CSS but now their devs are not updating it, its not based on CSS grid or Flexbox. There were some confusions in it, and Then I found Bulma , I was just using YouTube as usual and then I came to Bulma.css Tutorial Video tagged “The Easiest Framework You can learn in 20 minutes”, Hmm I watched it and it really changed my life, It was really the easiest framework, even you don&#x27;t have to remember the classes and there are some of the advantages :<p>No default Styling
Powerful Flexbox Grid
Small Size in Kbs
Reusable and You can modify Sass
No Javascript only CSS
Reusable Components
I am Kinda Obsessed with Bulma(I think) But You can give it a try.
This is my First Post BTW, English is not my first language, sorry for grammar mistakes, You can follow me on Twitter  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twitter.com&#x2F;justaashir
======
justaashir
This article was first posted on [https://dev.to/justaashir/bulma-the-most-
underrated-framewor...](https://dev.to/justaashir/bulma-the-most-underrated-
framework-of-the-css-framework-era-2gj8)

------
rman666
Bulma is great. It just works! I’ve been using it for about three years :-)

~~~
justaashir
Yup I love it too, it's my daily driver but I just read this article and this
guy really changed my mind : [https://adamwathan.me/css-utility-classes-and-
separation-of-...](https://adamwathan.me/css-utility-classes-and-separation-
of-concerns/)

